# Buggy Canon Lens



## cgw (Apr 13, 2019)

Literally:

Lensrentals found a dead fly inside a weather sealed Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens - DIY Photography


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 13, 2019)

LOL...
Now THAT is "quality control".


----------

